# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Pershtypje dhe ndjesi

## daniel00

..........

----------


## daniel00

Dashuria mund te transformoje njerezit qe normalisht jane te arsyeshem ne individe paranojake , te fiksuar nga mendime kakastrofike dhe apokaliptike : Ajo nuk me do me , eshte e merzitur . Jam i sigurt qe sapo te gjeje mundesine do te me thote qe mbaroi ... 

Paranoja eshte mbase pergjigjia me natyrale e ndjenjes se dashurise : ta vleresosh ne maksimum dike dhe te behesh keshtu koshient per mundesine gjithmone prezente qe ta humbesh ate . Por per njeriun qe vete anon nga fatkeqsia , dashuria mundet vetem te thelloje nje plage . 

Alain de Botton

----------


## daniel00

E di çfare do te jem per ty ? Do te jem perhere ai detaj shume i vogel qe here pas here do te dallosh perreth , ne gjerat qe sheh , ne bukurine e tyre , ai detaj emocionesh qe te perfshin . 

Çasti qe te dashuron shpirtin nga kendveshtrimi i nje perendimi , i vetem , i papritur , qe vjen ne mendje pa e ditur .
Hutimi , koha gjate nje buzeqeshjeje gati pa vetedije qe te ngaterron frymemarrjet , i mbejtur i njejti , rikthim i nje endrre . 
Historite perfundojne ndersa ai detaj i vogel , ajo imtesi , do te me beje te rri me ty ... gjithmone . 

[Massimo Bisotti - Tablloja e pikturuar keq ]

----------


## daniel00

Nese nje pjate apo nje gote bie ne toke degjon nje zhurme thyerjeje . E njejta ndodh nese nje dritare perplaset , nese thyhet kemba e nje tavoline apo nese nje pikture e varur bie nga muri . Por zemra , kur thyhet , thyhet ne heshtjen e plote . Prej rendesise qe ka , do te mendoje qe do te bente nje prej zhurmave me te forta ne bote , ose madje qe do te krijonte nje lloj tingulli me buje te madhe , si jehona e nje harpe apo goditja e nje kembane . Ndersa perkundrazi eshte e heshtur .. dhe ti arrin te deshirosh nje tingull qe te te shperqendroje nga dhimbja . Nese zhurme ka , ajo eshte e brendshme . Nje ulerime qe askush jashte teje nuk mund ta degjoje . Nje sokellime aq e forte sa veshet oshetijne dhe koka dhemb . Mpaket ne gjoks si nje peshkaqen i madh i bardhe i zene ne kurth ne det ; ulerin si nje arushe qe i kane grabitur kelyshin . Ja cfare ngjan dhe çfare zhurme ben . Eshte nje kafshe e stermadhe e zene ne çark qe lufton , e pushtuar nga paniku ; dhe bertet si nje e burgosur perpara ndjenjave te veta . Dashuria eshte keshtu ... Askush nuk eshte i/e pademtuar . Eshte e eger , ne flake si nje plage e hapur ndaj ujit te kripur te detit , por kur thyhet zemra nuk ben zhurme . E gjen veten duke ulerire perbrenda dhe askush nuk te degjon .

(Cecelia Ahern - Nese do te me shihje tani)

----------


## daniel00

Dashuria eshte nje force e eger . Kur tentojme ta kontrollojme na shkaterron , kur tentojme ta burgosim na ben skllav , kur tentojme ta kuptojme na le te perhumbur dhe konfuz . 

Paulo Coelho, Zahiri

----------


## daniel00

" Ne Indi thuhet qe ora me e bukur eshte ajo e agimit , kur nata ndihet akoma ne atmosfere dhe dita nuk eshte akoma e plote , kur dallimi ndermjet territ dhe drites nuk eshte akoma i qarte dhe per ca momente , njeriu , nese do , nese di te beje kujdes , mund te kete intuiten se gjithçka qe ne jete i paraqitet ne kontrast , erresira dhe drita , mashtrimi dhe e verteta jane vetem dy aspekte te se njejtes gje . Jane te ndryshme , por jo lehtesisht te ndashme , jane te veçuara , por <<nuk jane dy>>. Si tek mashkulli dhe femra , qe jane ne menyre aq te mrekullueshme te ndryshem , por qe ne dashuri behen Nje!"

T.Terzani

----------


## PINK

Me pelqyen keto qe ke sjelle te gjitha ( ne vecanti - nga tablloja e pikturuar keq) thanks for sharing  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## daniel00

Preferova per t'i permbledhur qe t'i postoj tek e njejta teme , ndaj e hapa , me vjen mire qe te pelqyen Pink . : )

----------


## EXODUS

Po, eshte kaq here më e lehte te perpiqesh ta shpjegosh ne krahasim me "shpetimin" prej nje perjetimi personal! Ne te dy rastet 'humbasin' ata qe nuk tentuan...

----------


## daniel00

Vajzat e Jugut . Zemergjera dhe te bukura per te lene koken . Kane syte aq te medhenj dhe shikimin e thelle , ne dukje te pakuptueshme por ne thellesi te qarta si uji i burimit . Jane te puthura nga dielli i mesdites qe shnderrit ate qe u afrohet . Me levore te ashper dhe me sjelljen moskokeçarese , jane me dyshime , nuk besojne lehte por kane shpirtin delikat . Nje zemer qe di te doje siç ndodh rralle dhe me te njejtin pasion ndjejne gezim dhe deshperim . Ulerasin me terbim vuajtjet e tyre por jane te gatshme qe te rimarrin shpirtin e tyre te keqtrajtuar , te ndrydhur e te grisur dhe ta forcojne perseri . Ngrene koken ndaj diellit te tyre me te njejten buzeqeshje te shkelqyeshme te perhershme dhe rifillojne te jetojne . 


 Ornella Cannavacciuolo

----------


## daniel00

Ne jete nuk duhet kurre te dorezohesh , t'i jepesh mediokritetit , por perkundrazi te dalesh nga ajo "zone gri" ne te cilen gjithçka eshte zakon dhe doreheqje pasive , duhet kultivuar kurajoja per tu rebeluar . 

Rita Levi-Montalcini

----------


## daniel00

Nje dite frika trokiti ne dere , kurajoja shkoi per ta hapur dhe nuk gjeti askend.

----------


## daniel00

‎"..qendro! Shplodhu prane meje. Mos shko .Une do te vigjeloj. Une do te te ruaj.Dopendohesh per gjithçka perveç se erdhe tek une , e lire , me balle lart. Te dua. Nuk kam asnje mendim qe mos te jete i yti ; nuk kam ne gjak asnje deshire qe mos te jete per ty . E di . Nuk shoh ne jeten time shoqe tjeter , nuk shoh gezim tjeter .
Qendro .Shplodhu . Mos ki frike asgje . Fli kete nate ne zemren time.."

[Qendro - Gabriele D'Annunzio]

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> Vajzat e Jugut . Zemergjera dhe te bukura per te lene koken . Kane syte aq te medhenj dhe shikimin e thelle , ne dukje te pakuptueshme por ne thellesi te qarta si uji i burimit . Jane te puthura nga dielli i mesdites qe shnderrit ate qe u afrohet . Me levore te ashper dhe me sjelljen moskokeçarese , jane me dyshime , nuk besojne lehte por kane shpirtin delikat . Nje zemer qe di te doje siç ndodh rralle dhe me te njejtin pasion ndjejne gezim dhe deshperim . Ulerasin me terbim vuajtjet e tyre por jane te gatshme qe te rimarrin shpirtin e tyre te keqtrajtuar , te ndrydhur e te grisur dhe ta forcojne perseri . Ngrene koken ndaj diellit te tyre me te njejten buzeqeshje te shkelqyeshme te perhershme dhe rifillojne te jetojne . 
> 
> 
>  Ornella Cannavacciuolo


uaa sa pershkrim i bukur per vajzat e jugut lol

----------


## daniel00

Ka gjera qe nuk do te reshtje kurre se pari . 
Gjera qe kapin shikimin tend dhe nuk e lene te shkoje . 
Gjera qe lene nje gjurme te pashlyeshme ne retinen tende . 
Gjera qe lene nje gjurme te pashlyeshme ne shpirtin tend . 
Gjera qe nuk ngopesh duke i pare . 
Dhe ndersa kerkon te zbulosh arsyen e kaq shume mahnitjeje ,
zbulon me pas dhe vetem me pas , duke menduar serisht ,
Qe i veshtroje sepse i doje . 

Pedro Almodovar

----------


## daniel00

Me shkruaj nje leter pas shume kohesh.
Ma shkruaj me dore , me shkrimin tend.
Provoje te me dergosh shume copa zemre.
Me shkruaj si je , nga fillimi ne fund , 
je origjine dhe pluhur magjik.
Ose mos shkruaj asgje,
me dergo zarfin bosh me brenda shpirtin tend
dhe une pa te shkruar asgje,
kudo qe do jem do te te pergjigjem
dhe ti do te dish ta dallosh gjithmone veten ne fjalet e mia,
vetem te tuat.
Eshte nje puthje mbi tavoline , ma ke lene ketu.
Dhe kujtoje jo gjithmone por shpesh diçka.
Jeta jote mund te shohe gjithe deshirat e mia , sepse
deshirat e mia kane lartesine e syve te tu.

Massimo Bisotti

----------


## MI CORAZON

> Nje dite frika trokiti ne dere , kurajoja shkoi per ta hapur dhe nuk gjeti askend.


Sikurse "Nje diell ka, por zhduk me mijera hije". 

Shume e bukur kjo Daniel!

----------


## Brari

ska me trim se kali qorr.. 

ka then arabi..

lol

----------


## drague

> ska me trim se kali qorr.. 
> 
> ka then arabi..
> 
> lol


gjall je mo? :buzeqeshje:

----------


## daniel00

S'e hapa kete teme per banalitete , ditari i mendimeve te mia s'ka te beje fare me kete hale drejt ku po e çoni temen . Pak higjiene ju lutem !

----------

